# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Paramecio alimentandose.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compis subo este video de un paramecio alimentándose en la superficie de una larva de mosquito.
Este video tiene ya 5 años desde que lo realicé.




Espero que os guste.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (09-nov-2017),Jonasino (11-nov-2017),Los terrines (09-nov-2017)

----------

